# Highest Helicopter Landing Pad



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

Does anybody know where the highest helicopter landing pad is located? Also, what are the restrictions on having a helicopter landing pad on a building? (height, area, etc.)

Please post all your helicopter lading pad pics!


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Good question. I have no idea. But I don't see why there would be a limit to what height a helicopter can land at (as long as it's less than the max operating altitude obviously)


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think this is the tallest. At 310m, the US Bank Tower in Los angeles has the highest helipad as of today (i think) apparently all los angeles highrises have helipads for evacuation purposes. (is this correct?)


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

^beat me too it.

I have heard that all towers in LA are supposed to have them due to earthquakes or something like that. Quick evacuations.


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

what about SEG Plaze (356m)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

SEG Plaza has its heli-pad at 292m, the tower is 355m to the spire .

the next title holder will be the West Tower in Guangzhou at 438m :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

cmjohns6 said:


> I think this is the tallest. At 310m, the US Bank Tower in Los angeles has the highest helipad as of today (i think) apparently all los angeles highrises have helipads for evacuation purposes. (is this correct?)


Yes every buildings over 10 stories is required to have a helipad, hence no tall buildings with a spire in Los Angeles


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I didnt know that, ^^ thankx for the info, as of today, i dont know if any building in San Diego has one.


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool Helipad. If this, (Al Rajhi Tower, 400m, Riyadh) gets built, it might come close to beating the US Bank Tower in LA


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

...I also thought there were plans to have a helipad on the Burj Al Alam. Ive seen renders of the crown opening up to reveal a landing pad. Does anybody have those pictures? Was that idea scrapped? At 501m this would easily be the worlds highest helipad, surpassing the Guangzhou West Tower's helipad (438m)


----------



## Dequal (Mar 16, 2008)

cmjohns6 said:


> ...I also thought there were plans to have a helipad on the Burj Al Alam. Ive seen renders of the crown opening up to reveal a landing pad. Does anybody have those pictures? Was that idea scrapped? At 501m this would easily be the worlds highest helipad, surpassing the Guangzhou West Tower's helipad (438m)


Top of Burj Al Alam won't be have a helipad:

*picture*

EDIT: didn't saw you posted the same picture I did, because there didn't appear one in your post until after I posted this.


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

*Jarrod said:


> ^beat me too it.
> 
> I have heard that all towers in LA are supposed to have them due to earthquakes or something like that. Quick evacuations.



No, it's primarily so that the Hollywood studios will have a variety of DIE HARD locations to shoot from.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

maybe Al Burj will have a pad above 1000m


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

here are some cool helipads i found:

cocoon tower - tokyo - 203m

















bitexco tower - saigon









menara telekom - kuala lumpur - 310m









cctv headquarters - beijing - 234m


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

cmjohns6 said:


>


kay: i like!


----------



## cmjohns6 (Apr 25, 2008)

heres a new one for dubai around 400m. it will come close to guangzhou west at 438m


----------



## Tazuk01 (May 24, 2009)

*Helipads*



cmjohns6 said:


> Does anybody know where the highest helicopter landing pad is located? Also, what are the restrictions on having a helicopter landing pad on a building? (height, area, etc.)
> 
> Please post all your helicopter lading pad pics!


In regards to restrictions, there are set requirements about the design of the helipad and the approaches.

There are also requirements for fire fighting and the delivery options of the fire media.

Helicopters and the pilots who fly them will come under restrictions and these are all dependant on each individual helipad.

There should also be specialist operational procedures in place for safety, daily management, procedures and crash procedures.

Any helipad used for high rise rescue should consider more intense specialist procedures.

If you have any more questions just message me.

Tony


----------



## pakimuslim (May 24, 2006)

burj dubai is the tallest but it may not have the highest helipad......lol that was stupid:doh:


----------

